# TRIPLETS!!! 2 DOWN!!! HELP!!!



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Boer doe had her kids. triplets. left her alone for 45 min. when i got back 2 were almost lifeless and 1 was up nursing!!!! the 2 are in the house with me. temps were 94.0 and unregisterable. now they are 98.4 and 99.7. couldnt get them to nurse after getting them dry and warmer. so i got a bottle. l got the one with a lower temp to take a bit of colostrum and the other hasnt got it yet. she is rooting but cant get her to actually take anything. what do i do? i saved placenta and i dont have much on hand! Im scared...please help!!

got them wrapped up, dry and over the heater vent. what else?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok first you do not want them to get any milk till their temps are above 100

TO get their temps up to normal (101-103) you want ot keep up what you are doing. but also rub them good, this helps to keep the blood moving.

You can give coffee and karo mixture (some add whiskey) give 3cc of this mixture.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can take them in the house, put a wash cloth in a big ziplock bag, fill half way with water and put it in the microwave...when it's pretty warm you can use it as a heating pad and surround the kids with it, then take a blow dryer and just keeping drying them. I've had to do this on several occations and it's worked every time to get those temps up.

And as Stacey said, don't give them milk until they're temps are normal. Good luck!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

no whiskey got vodka. can i use that? they were born about 5pm. got a heating pad. temps slowly going up. they are wanting to sleep but wanting to nurse. sleep is winning out. and making coffee now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah -- mix equal parts with coffee and karo (or some use molasses, you need the sugar boost)


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

ok. gave them mixture. took temps and they are 100 and 100.1. the one with the 100.1 temp is up running jumping and screaming. the one with the 100 temp is on heating pad just laying there awake. not moving. if you mess with her she will move her head and maybe lift it up but not much more. worried about her..... how long will the mixture take to work and what do i do next?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

see if the one moving around would like some colostrum - try a bottle if not syringe feed. For the one not really interested do you have any electrolytes? I would mix with warm water and try giving her some.

note: 30cc is 1 ounce so it takes a lot of syringe feeding to give them 1 ounce.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I think she was just resting. she is up and crying for food now. i have already milked mom and got the colostrum. just cant get her to take it. she is all over the place now and the other is now resting. i will just syringe it. how much should i do how often?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good for you in the fast action. Is there anyway mom will take them back? Just a thought so they get Some good nursing. I use a sock with rice and tied off and heated in microwave that holds the heat longer good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can you try her back with mom? 

she needs 1-2 ounces

one ounce is 30cc


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I want to try to put them back with mom. i just didnt know if it was safe in their previous condition. i saved the placenta in case i needed to rub it on them. i have taken them out there once when i got them dry and warmer. mom licked one a little but not much and would only smell the other. but is being great with the one that was nursing when i found them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give her time to realize they are hers and put teh one she likes near her when they go towards the udder ot nurse.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck. It might take some time but I hope she excepts them back.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

thank you!!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

i took them out to mom for a while. she wasnt to interested in them but wasnt aggressive either. she lets them nurse one side while i milk the other. just cant get the one doeling to nurse or take a bottle. and very much disagrees with me putting a syringe in her mouth. i have made myself a bed on the floor with the 2 doelings and have already milked so i will just try every time they wake up/every 2 hours? to feed them. Thank you everyone!! You are wonderful people! good night. I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: TRIPLETS!!! 2 DOWN!!! HELP!!! -----UPDATE*

We made it through the night! Everyone is ok, and of course...A storm blew in last night with hail and all!!! The doelings are getting 2oz of colostrum every 2 hours via syringe (they suck on it but not the bottle). And one of the doelings nurses on mom while I milk her other side. Mom does not watch out for them as she does the buckling. And I think it will be safer to keep them inside with me and keep taking them out to nurse when I go out to milk. She isnt aggressive towards them just pretends they arent there. She doesnt even answer when they call to her. But I guess as long as she will let them nurse I can live with that. The doeling that wont nurse still seems like a kid of only about an hour or 2 old. (cant get up when falls, doesnt cry much, gives up and sleeps too easily, and can barely take 3 steps without falling) I dont know if I should be helping her when she falls or if I should just stand by. And how can i get them to take a bottle? I have the black kid/lamb nipples and a pop bottle. I feel like I am up to my ears in this with not enough experience. Any advice? And thank you everyone again for all the emmediate help last night! I dont know what I would have done with out you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I would try getting the red pritchard nipples and they screw on to pepsi brand bottles (not coke for some reason the threads are different) and they work much better for my goats.

Do you have any BoSe or selenium? If you dont have selenium gel or BoSe then get selenium tablets and crush up and syringe feed. Give also some Vit E - they need Vit E to be able to absorb the selenium.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had luck using rubber glove fingers on a pop bottle with a rubber band. It's amazing what you can do in a pinch.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

I dont have either, Stacey. But I am about to make a run to the store to get that kind of stuff. I got them to take a human nipple. The store has the bo-se I am sure of. I will get it and the vit e. Thank you!
Springbett, I should have tried that last night! It was aweful with all the techniques I was trying last night to get them to eat!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

BoSe is a RX so you can just go get if from a store. But some places do carry Selenium paste with vit e


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

yup! I thought I remembered seeing bose at the store but it was probios. Can you tell I am new to this?!? They are so much better than last night. I have a milking question though. I am milking mom to feed the 2 bottle kids. Does she have enough to feed all 3? Can I just milk her and feed it to them without running out? Seems like it will work. Should I milk at certain times or just when hungry to improve my chances? I just figure it will be healthier for the kids. They are Boers, and Ive heard that Boers dont produce more milk the more you milk them. Was just trying to keep the kids healthy and save lots of money.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would milk her a couple times a day (both sides) -she may or may not have enough for the girls depending on how much the boy nurses and if she was going to be able to feed them herself anyway. 

Be sure to introduce hay and grain to them early so they start to eat solid foods which will help greatly with the weaning process.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok. Thanks so much, Stacey.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I had to use selenium tablets and vit e gel cap for our first 2011 buckling, and he was fine within a day or two, really perked him up! I highly recommend if your going to have more kids that you either get BoSe or selenium e gel. We bought a tube of selenium e gel, and it's super easy to give. I just put some on my finger and put it in the back of their mouth. I think you can get a tube from Jeffers for about $6.00. I am nervous about giving newborns injections, so I like having this alternative.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

All 3 kids are doing so great now! I will have to get the selenium gel and keep it in my birthing kit. I am slowly getting all my "KEEP ON HAND" items. I have already accumulated several things. I just get the stuff as I learn that I need it. LOL!
Thank you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful that all 3 are doing well!! Awesome job on your end with being so fast and diligent getting the girls warmed and healthy!


----------



## Sarah (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, Liz!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Our vet won't give me BoSe and we're in a selenium deficient area...I've called around, same answer. No kids yet, but if it's so common to have onhand, you'd think they would. What is it with vets and goats! I am welcome to bring in a floppy kid & pay for an exam during business hours if I make an appointment.....Feed shop doesn't have gel. Is this something I can find tablets at a human pharmacy? I have vitamin E capsules... Mommas are eating their minerals specially mixed for selenium deficiency so fingers crossed,,,but I'd rather be extra safe than sorry.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You can order the selenium paste from www.jefferslivestock.com

But yes you can crush up human selenium pills


----------

